
Last day to apply for Startup School - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/last-day-to-apply-for-startup-school
======
mrbird
My experience at Startup School was a true epiphany, though not in the way
most people would expect.

After hearing founder stories directly from people like Brian Chesky and
Andrew Mason, and hearing what they tried and went through in the years before
anyone heard of their "overnight" success, I finally understood that I'm truly
not like them. Selling cereal to keep things running on a shoestring budget? I
would have given up by then, as would have many rational people.

The experience helped me appreciate that the role I love, and have thrived in
ever since, is in a small startup (but post-money) where the challenges are
growth, innovation, and building a strong foundation for the future, both in
terms of technology and people.

I highly recommend attending Startup School.

------
qasar
Something that might not be obvious to those who haven't been is that being in
person at startup school is markedly different than just watching the talks
online. Mainly that it's one of the few events where there is a critical mass
of like minded people who are seriously looking to start companies. Perhaps
it's because there is a common objective and a high caliber of participants, I
always leave startup school energized and inspired.

~~~
free2rhyme214
You become the sum of the five closest people you spend the most time with so
that makes sense.

~~~
samstave
Never heard that before... where is this from? Really interested.

~~~
icebraining
It was said by Jim Rohn.

------
kibaekr
They say "apply for the audience, not the talks." Haven't had the opportunity
to attend in the past, but would love to go and meet the awesome people
attending!

~~~
coupdejarnac
I flew in to NYC for the startup school in June, and I have one minor gripe-
none of the other attendees I talked to had started a business. They were all
students, bankers or people considering taking the plunge. Granted, I only
talked to perhaps 8 people. It would be interesting to know how the
demographics differ between the NYC and CA events.

------
bruceb
Are there stats on the acceptance rate for Startup School?

------
nodesocket
The list of speakers seems to be a bit less "star" studded than years past.

------
notastartup
God damn it...sucks to live in Canada.

~~~
halite
Why? I think Canadians can apply.

~~~
notastartup
No...just the fact that these happenings always take place South of
Border...and we are in the same timezone supposedly I'm living in "Canada's
Silicon Valley"

Really wish Y-combinator would make presence here in Vancouver, BC

